
Debug node.js applications on Windows with iisnode integrated debugging - johns
http://tomasz.janczuk.org/2011/11/debug-nodejs-applications-on-windows.html
======
Encosia
iisnode is one of my top 3 favorite projects of the year. In my experience
with hosting a few production Node apps on Ubuntu and on Windows, I'll be
hosting future Node apps on Windows any time I can (i.e. when they don't rely
on C modules). There's no comparison. I highly recommend checking it out if
you're working with Node and have a Windows server handy.

